# Celebrity Black Belts Infographics



## businns (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi,

We have made a infographic about celebrity black belts

I was hoping some of you could say a few things about? Is it useful or not, do we need to change anything, etc.?

Thanks a lot for your help!

Regards,
Mads










Source: http://www.findhold.dk/beroemtheder-sort-baelte/


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

As far as I know, Putin is a 6th degree black belt in Judo (not 9th), but also a 6th degree black belt in Kyokushin Karate.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Pretty usefull 
Sorry for the stupid comment. I wasn't posting here. I had to edit it



Obama has a blue belt in bjj


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

It's missing Jason Alexander from Seinfield who has a black belt in Karate and Aikido.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is bad ass! I was thinking about writing an article on celebrity martial artists, but it would not have been as comprehensive as this list nor as creative.

Katherine Winnick started her own tae kwon do gym at the age of 16. She's in Vikings...hottie! 

Damn I was going to name all these other celebrities, but realized they're all gone. 

David Carradine
Brandon Lee
Paul Walker
Chris Penn

Jason Stratham could be on the list although I do not know what his level is.

Gotta add Ray Park! 






and


----------

